# CM7 & CM7 based ROMs, Data Connections?????



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Are there any CM7 based ROMs out there that have good, solid data connections? And when I say good, I don't mean having to toggle airplane mode ANY to get it to return... I mean good, reliable data connection.... Thanks for your input!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> Are there any CM7 based ROMs out there that have good, solid data connections? And when I say good, I don't mean having to toggle airplane mode ANY to get it to return... I mean good, reliable data connection.... Thanks for your input!


Since you appear to be the only one reporting this problem I would have to assume it's something in your setup/hardware. I've been running CM7 for weeks now and haven't had the issue nor have I seen anyone else report the problem you are experiencing. The only thing I've seen is that if you're on wifi - turn off data and if on data - turn off wifi.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually, if you will read through the threads you will see that people are having to toggle airplane mode a lot... I had zero data issues with Froyo, so that rules out hardware/setup issues.... Having to toggle airplane mode is a hassle, losing 3g all night after wifi sleep starts is a bigger hassle... it is happening to a lot of people, they just value having the latest and greatest ROMs more than solid data connections.....


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> Actually, if you will read through the threads you will see that people are having to toggle airplane mode a lot... I had zero data issues with Froyo, so that rules out hardware/setup issues.... Having to toggle airplane mode is a hassle, losing 3g all night after wifi sleep starts is a bigger hassle... it is happening to a lot of people, they just value having the latest and greatest ROMs more than solid data connections.....


Again, turn off wifi if you are using 3g and visa versa. Works fine for me.


----------



## BrwnSuperman (Aug 1, 2011)

No, if you want absolutely no issues go back to stock.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

"akellar said:


> Again, turn off wifi if you are using 3g and visa versa. Works fine for me.


Works for me too. I have only had to use airplane mode once or twice and thats only if I enable 3g too soon after turning wifi off. Gotta wait like five seconds in between on mine.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like you need a dmu reset. I rarely use wifi but I have seen the hiccups with the wifi to data hand off. But tbh on vgb and ec09 modem I've had the best data reliability and speeds ever since getting this phone last September.

good day.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I was just hoping that there was a GB ROM that didn't require this. It gets to be a hassle when you have to do it several times and you can't rely on your data connection. Anyway, thanks for the relpies... Hopefully source will drop soon and we can get 100% data connections..


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no issues with data on any aosp gb roms. Why don't you try an ESN swap or a DMU reset as Chopper said?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

How do you do a dmu reset? Thanks for the help....


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

double post - sorry


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

either activate a new phone for a few minutes and then reactivate this one, or call VZW and have them do it.


----------



## Dividebyzero (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm surprised. Most of the time I forget to turn wifi off and it switches back and fourth pretty well. Sometimes I have to turn it off if I'm out of range but that's it. Guess I got lucky.


----------

